# Buying new SE-R?



## Mr Wolf (May 2, 2005)

Hello All, I am thinking of replacing my 2001 Maxima with an SE-R, I am hearing the SE-R is not selling well? (post on this board). How much of a discount of MSRP did you get, if any? An SE-R I test drove had been sitting so long the Rotors were rusted over. Thanks for helping a newbie out. Wolf


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

My personal opinion is that they are way overpriced, no matter how much they are discounting them. You can get a G35 for the same price (if not cheaper) or a regular Alt 3.5 for much less. Nissan didn't go way out in upgrading the SE-R to make it worthy of the increase in price.


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

Mark said:


> My personal opinion is that they are way overpriced, no matter how much they are discounting them. You can get a G35 for the same price (if not cheaper) or a regular Alt 3.5 for much less. Nissan didn't go way out in upgrading the SE-R to make it worthy of the increase in price.



Man, I dont know what other dealers in other states are doing but dang. After tax, tag, title, and all of that other crap the dealers charge you a G35 is going to run about 33k with the AWD going 2k above that. I got my SE-R for about 27k. 6,000 bucks more for my ride was out of my range (im broke college student). I got my car in MD and I deffinitly looked around at nissan and Infinity and I can say without a doubt that no body in this world (unless you have some mad hook-up) is going to get a G35 at equal or less the price of an SE-R  (altima that is). Ive seen a couple manual se-r's at around 29k, which I agree is crap, maybe the art of negotiation is strong in me. I think everyone should be getting their se-r's for the price I got mine at. And just think of that saved 6,000 bucks and the G35 spanking turbo that this money will go towards  . The turbo that Guerrero got in the L31 2002+ threds is pretty damn nice.

Also I have a terrible thing that marketing people call buyer loyalty. I have loved SE-R's since the conception of the sentra se-r. Besides the altima's asthetic prowlace (which I prefer over the G) how exactly big is the after market for the G? Every person I know who owns one is an older person with a steady job (god, that'll be me soon nooooo) who doesnt really care about the car's speed, they just think infinity means luxury and status. The one guy my age (21, soon to be 22 uh oh) who has the AWD G, keeps the thing under a cover everyday and I dont think his rpm's have seen 4k since the day he hit the gas in neutral by accident. Thus I pledge my alligence to the SE-R. The G is like a crew cut, its all business. But the SE-R is like a mullet, business up front but its all party in the back baby. I say, if no one buys them then good, my se-r will be unique, limited, rare since there wont be many on the road. For thoes who are looking to get one dont you *dare * buy it for 29.3k like I see on the Nissan web site. The dealer bought them for under 27k, and that is what you should be getting it for (damn, I even got the Identity theft system and extended 5 year warrenty for my 27k). The main problem I see with Nissan selling this car is that most kids my age can't afford something like this (and my demographic is the one this car appeals MOST too lol!). The older crowd on the other hand can afford it but they see the G35 and say, "oooo, fancy-ness" and think that the sticker on the windsheild is the end all price of the car, plus they have the extra 6-8 thousand to burn so its not a big gap to them. God, not to mention insurance rates for guys my age, but thats a whole-nother tale of woes, ugh. Ive learned that when an insurance company see's turbo and 21 year old, you're gonna get screwed...screwed hard (im a past secret WRX admirer too, shhhh dont tell no body). I think I got a real good deal from my dealer though and they will deffinitly be getting my business for years to come.

And Mr. Wolf, look around the lot, the rotors on every car there should be a little orange unless the car has been driven in that same day. I dunno how to explain it but rotors just get discolored like that really fast, I leave my SE-R out in the rain for one night and the same thing happens but as soon as you're driving and hit the brakes it gets rubbed of quite easliy. Basically it only takes one moist day for that rust look to appear in stock rotors.

One last thing, if you can afford an AWD G35, dude... go get a WRX STi, now thats actually around the same price tag (33k). The STi will rail a G35 anyday - and how :thumbup:


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

TampaSE-R said:


> Man, I dont know what other dealers in other states are doing but dang. After tax, tag, title, and all of that other crap the dealers charge you a G35 is going to run about 33k with the AWD going 2k above that. I got my SE-R for about 27k. 6,000 bucks more for my ride was out of my range (im broke college student). I got my car in MD and I deffinitly looked around at nissan and Infinity and I can say without a doubt that no body in this world (unless you have some mad hook-up) is going to get a G35 at equal or less the price of an SE-R  (altima that is). Ive seen a couple manual se-r's at around 29k, which I agree is crap, maybe the art of negotiation is strong in me. I think everyone should be getting their se-r's for the price I got mine at. And just think of that saved 6,000 bucks and the G35 spanking turbo that this money will go towards  . The turbo that Guerrero got in the L31 2002+ threds is pretty damn nice.
> 
> Also I have a terrible thing that marketing people call buyer loyalty. I have loved SE-R's since the conception of the sentra se-r. Besides the altima's asthetic prowlace (which I prefer over the G) how exactly big is the after market for the G? Every person I know who owns one is an older person with a steady job (god, that'll be me soon nooooo) who doesnt really care about the car's speed, they just think infinity means luxury and status. The one guy my age (21, soon to be 22 uh oh) who has the AWD G, keeps the thing under a cover everyday and I dont think his rpm's have seen 4k since the day he hit the gas in neutral by accident. Thus I pledge my alligence to the SE-R. The G is like a crew cut, its all business. But the SE-R is like a mullet, business up front but its all party in the back baby. I say, if no one buys them then good, my se-r will be unique, limited, rare since there wont be many on the road. For thoes who are looking to get one dont you *dare * buy it for 29.3k like I see on the Nissan web site. The dealer bought them for under 27k, and that is what you should be getting it for (damn, I even got the Identity theft system and extended 5 year warrenty for my 27k). The main problem I see with Nissan selling this car is that most kids my age can't afford something like this (and my demographic is the one this car appeals MOST too lol!). The older crowd on the other hand can afford it but they see the G35 and say, "oooo, fancy-ness" and think that the sticker on the windsheild is the end all price of the car, plus they have the extra 6-8 thousand to burn so its not a big gap to them. God, not to mention insurance rates for guys my age, but thats a whole-nother tale of woes, ugh. Ive learned that when an insurance company see's turbo and 21 year old, you're gonna get screwed...screwed hard (im a past secret WRX admirer too, shhhh dont tell no body). I think I got a real good deal from my dealer though and they will deffinitly be getting my business for years to come.
> 
> ...




Yeah... without a doubt I have to side with Tampa on this one. I mean, I totally agree that 29k for the SE-R is freakin' robbery. But, I took mine for 27,395 only cause I was pre-approved for 28k and I wanted the car at nothing more then invoice. I actually had 2k to drop on the car so I actually took it for 25k when all was said and done. Neways, I LOVE the G35 coupe. I really do... especially since they put in that 298 pony engine option. And of course the AWD is kick a$$. But, the Infinti dealer down the street from the nissan dealer I bought my SE-R from had a fully loaded G35 coupe for 36,595 MSRP. I asked the guy to give me his best offer after showing him that I was pre-approved and could drop 3k if nessacary. He said 34,595 was as good as he could do. Now this was a 2005 G35 fully loaded w/navi and the AWD 298 ponies. As sweet as that deal was I just couldnt see doing it when the SE-R was down the street a few upgrades away from this ballpark. And for 27k...?!When it all came down to it... I was getting a watered down 350Z with a nice size backseat. If you weigh everything that goes into buying/comparing a car then the SE-R holds up pretty well to a G35 considering the price. Hell, I swear I would love to be driving the G35 right now, but I was one of us SE-R owners that found out about the car by complete accident. I was looking at a used Maxima or 350Z and saw the SE-R sitting off to the side. Test drove it and was floored with the performance and handling. I shopped hard core for the next 6 days until I came to the conclusion that for what I was willing to spend I couldnt get more out of a new car the what the SE-R had to offer. 

Now, I agree that 29k is far too much... And if anyone is looking to buy an SE-R, dont be suckered into paying anything over 28k. Seriously, just like Tampa I also got the extended warranty and Alarm package and free oil changes until 15,000 miles. I also share the notion that if people are not buying the SE-R then GOOD! It only makes my car more unique and Im all for it. With 4 doors I am paying a lot less for insurance then I would have been with the G35. And not to mention that there is no SE-R option when selecting what trim of V6 Altima you have... (so it's just marked as SE) 
In shopping around I saw the new mazdaspeed 6 online and thought... WOW, 280 horses for 30k! Then I even toyed with the idea of a new or even a used STI... but you cant find one used, and brand new they go for about 34k. I could even add to the fire and say that if you were able to spend 35 or 36 k to get your G35 or your STI... then maybe you should wait a month or two and save another 4,000. When you have the 40k to spend then go get a base model C6 Vette. (you can find a nice, partially used one on Ebay Motors) Now right there is a car that has 400 ponies to boot, and I dont care what you got AWD or not, the C6 would smoke it with half the throttle to spare. 


Now, I am not bashing the mid-range competition here. I already stated that I love the G35 and if I had the 35k I would be driving one cause it's just a sexy car. I love how the competition has gotten increasingly better over the last 6 yrs. Even Dodge, crap or not, with its 4 cylinder SRT-4 can hold its own against our SE-R. And their vehicle is only 24k fully loaded, not to mention all the upgrades available for it to make the Dodge a lil' beast. 

Bottom line, Tampa said it best... It comes down to preference and ability to spend the $$$. If you got the $ then go get your G35... I would. If youre looking for something under 30k with some pick up and exclusivity, then go try to find an SE-R. You know its funny... I was just talking to a salesman that is a good friend of mine at my Nissan dealer, and he said that he cant find an SE-R in California. He is waiting on one from AZ and he's not even sure if it's going to come thru. I love it... I have such a good lookin' car and a lot of people dont know it even exsists. Either way, I am fully satisfied with my SE-R and I can honestly say that after spending 31k (27k for the car, 1k for the cams, 1k for the nismo suspension and the CAI, 1.2k for my wheels, and 800 for my subs and box set) I have a very sexy, fast car. May not stay with a g35 or an STI, but I get plenty of looks and great compliments.


----------



## TampaSE-R (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey anyone interested in the buying process should check out this link.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march05/altimaser/ 

:cheers:


----------



## AlphaSteve (May 11, 2005)

*I hope I'm ok*

Hey everyone, I bought an se-r red auto, I only did 600 kms and I didn't really break in the engine, never put the pedal all the way down but I use the semi manuel all the time but I rev up to almost redline, am I in trouble? After reading all these reviews, I feel as if I killed my se-r, I'll calm down tough, by the way does anyone know the 0/100 km on a semi manuel, by that I mean actually using the semi manuel to shift, also should I let go of the gas as I shift like on an actual manuel or it doesn't matter. I'd really appreciate someone answering those questions.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

AlphaSteve said:


> Hey everyone, I bought an se-r red auto, I only did 600 kms and I didn't really break in the engine, never put the pedal all the way down but I use the semi manuel all the time but I rev up to almost redline, am I in trouble? After reading all these reviews, I feel as if I killed my se-r, I'll calm down tough, by the way does anyone know the 0/100 km on a semi manuel, by that I mean actually using the semi manuel to shift, also should I let go of the gas as I shift like on an actual manuel or it doesn't matter. I'd really appreciate someone answering those questions.




Hey Steve... I have a manual so I cant speak from actual experience here, but I think that you are ok with breaking in the engine. I dont see any problems really except that I would make sure that you dont ALWAYS use the auto-shift mode to drive the car. Auto-shifts are a great thing, and work soundly from what I have heard, but using it all the time cuts down the life of the trans a bit. Beyond that I dont think there's really a problem tho. As you already read, you can go one of two ways to break in an engine. Hard or softly... I went the soft way about it and didnt let my baby over 4000 rpm's for the first 800 miles. Then after palying around a bit until I had about 1000 miles, I got the oil changed and started with my mod's. As far as breaking in hard... I am not really the expert, but it doesnt sound like there should be a problem. Just watch the auto-shifting and you should be good to go. 

Now, as far as the way you go about your shifting is something I couldnt tell you for certian. I can say this though... My mom had a Chrysler 300M (Chrysler practically perfected the sequential-shift...) and I would shift with my foot into the gas. Now, Im sure that the auto-shifters today are better so I think you should be ok. If the car feels like its lagging to grab a passing gear when shifting, try shifting without being on the gas. I would say that it doesnt really matter as much as how you're shifting more then it does on the way you actually drive the car... if you know what I mean?! Neways, have fun with the new car, and drive safe!


----------



## RaleighNC (Apr 25, 2005)

My situation seeems very similar to yours. I had a 01 Max SE and it was time for something new. Went to my Nissan Dealership to inquire about the new Max (which hasnt grown on me much- aka poormans Lexus GS). This dealership had 2 Alt SE-R's, test drove one and was sold. I love everything about my Alt, it beats, hands down, my 01 Max in all respects. You want be dissappointed!


----------



## Confuc1ous (Jun 12, 2005)

Hey guys, im actually in the market for an Altima SE-R in the code red with the charcoal interior. I think the only option i really want that they offer from the factory is $800 side air bag option. The only problem i have is that when i went to the dealer yesterday, the guy was giving me all this bullshit about lease and finance rates etc... and i couldnt be bothered to listen so i said hell with it. 

I read in a few of the posts above that people got their car for about 27k. I am interested in spending the same amount on my car and would really appreciate one of you gentleman getting me an email address or something with which i could contact a salesman you dealt with. It seems as if here in NJ they arent trying to do $hit for me, so i dont mind going to MD to get my car.

Thanks guys.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

Confuc1ous said:


> Hey guys, im actually in the market for an Altima SE-R in the code red with the charcoal interior. I think the only option i really want that they offer from the factory is $800 side air bag option. The only problem i have is that when i went to the dealer yesterday, the guy was giving me all this bullshit about lease and finance rates etc... and i couldnt be bothered to listen so i said hell with it.
> 
> I read in a few of the posts above that people got their car for about 27k. I am interested in spending the same amount on my car and would really appreciate one of you gentleman getting me an email address or something with which i could contact a salesman you dealt with. It seems as if here in NJ they arent trying to do $hit for me, so i dont mind going to MD to get my car.
> 
> Thanks guys.




Hey man... sorry about the last experience you had trying to get an SE-R. Its obvious that salesman was not trying to help you more then he was out for himself. As for myself, I am in California, but I did get my car for a lil over 27k. Ya know... its hard sometimes to make that deal when they (sales) want to throw you to the wolves without thinking that they will get a good profit if they just straight up sell you the car. I know that the SE-R has a nice commission considering that its a limited car. I dont see why he couldnt sell you the car at a decent price. Another thing to keep in mind. Not that you might care, but I have not seen any of the SE-R's for sale with the side airbag option that do not also come equipped with traction control. (which is a good thing) But, both together adds about 1000-1200 dollars to the MSRP. I dont know what the dealer mark up is for the car you are looking at, but here in Cali it wasnt much at all considering the car itself retails for 30k. 

Honestly, I would go on Nissan's website and locate some not too far off dealers that have the SE-R you are looking for and contact them about it. Tell them about what you went thru and how you are ready to pick up the car today if you knew then deal is worth it. One of those dealers is going to have someone there that wont treat you as a commission, but as a valued customer that knows what he is paying for. Either way, invoice for the car you are looking for is about 27k + or - a few options. (side airbags, traction control, any performance upgrades made by the dealer...ect.) Now, I cant say that they will show you invoice... most sales reps wont if they dont have to. Tell them you already know the invoice from your prior experience and you dont want to be handled... you just would like to buy a car at a decent price without all the mess. You obviously have the money and means to do it, so they should be more then willing to help you make that happen. I can give my good friend a call at the Nissan dealership I bought mine at and see if he has any advice for you, but I am sure that if you take the business elsewhere, sooner or later someone is going to make that good deal for you. 

Remember, I got that 27k price including an extended warrantee. Good luck with the search, and if there is anything I can do to help you, just let me know. 


-Tim


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

stretch_tim007 said:


> Hey man... sorry about the last experience you had trying to get an SE-R. Its obvious that salesman was not trying to help you more then he was out for himself. As for myself, I am in California, but I did get my car for a lil over 27k. Ya know... its hard sometimes to make that deal when they (sales) want to throw you to the wolves without thinking that they will get a good profit if they just straight up sell you the car. I know that the SE-R has a nice commission considering that its a limited car. I dont see why he couldnt sell you the car at a decent price. Another thing to keep in mind. Not that you might care, but I have not seen any of the SE-R's for sale with the side airbag option that do not also come equipped with traction control. (which is a good thing) But, both together adds about 1000-1200 dollars to the MSRP. I dont know what the dealer mark up is for the car you are looking at, but here in Cali it wasnt much at all considering the car itself retails for 30k.
> 
> Honestly, I would go on Nissan's website and locate some not too far off dealers that have the SE-R you are looking for and contact them about it. Tell them about what you went thru and how you are ready to pick up the car today if you knew then deal is worth it. One of those dealers is going to have someone there that wont treat you as a commission, but as a valued customer that knows what he is paying for. Either way, invoice for the car you are looking for is about 27k + or - a few options. (side airbags, traction control, any performance upgrades made by the dealer...ect.) Now, I cant say that they will show you invoice... most sales reps wont if they dont have to. Tell them you already know the invoice from your prior experience and you dont want to be handled... you just would like to buy a car at a decent price without all the mess. You obviously have the money and means to do it, so they should be more then willing to help you make that happen. I can give my good friend a call at the Nissan dealership I bought mine at and see if he has any advice for you, but I am sure that if you take the business elsewhere, sooner or later someone is going to make that good deal for you.
> 
> ...




Hey, I just saw this and I thought it might be worth you looking at to get an idea of whats out there. 

check out this SE-R for sale: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6399&item=4556464409&rd=1


----------



## dlockz (Jun 15, 2005)

Just curiious about the individuals that claim a G 35 is basically the same price. I bought My Ser for about 25,000 and can think of no similar car that has the features this car has and performance for any where close to this price.I would drop a minimum of 7000 grand more for not even a fully loaded g 35. My car is fully loaded with tons of room, 18 inch wheels and in my opinion a better look than a G35 although they look awesome. The sers are not so abundent so your car will look very unique. The 35 is faster but my car will make that more expensive car sweat a little and to be truthful I like the power but its not like I will be doing underground street races with my car. I have heard people bring up evos, Suburus and Mazda 6 but none of these cars have the room that Altima brings to table so if you are a grown man with any kids or friends that want to ride this is an important consideration. I love this car its unique, stylish and powerful with any goodies you need except maybe awd and navigation.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

TampaSE-R said:


> how exactly big is the after market for the G?


The G aftermarket is much better than the Altima. The G is rear wheel drive and excepts most of the same mods that the 350Z has available for it, which is plenty more than the Altima will ever see.


----------



## stretch_tim007 (Mar 25, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> The G aftermarket is much better than the Altima. The G is rear wheel drive and excepts most of the same mods that the 350Z has available for it, which is plenty more than the Altima will ever see.



True... I agree with you more, but I thought I would re-state that unless you are buying a G35 used then you are going to spend about 5-7 k more then what most of us spent on the SE-R. I do love the G as well, but I cant see spending more for the car and then coming up with the money for the aftermarket parts. But, as to what you were saying, I would have to agree that the G is far superior in aftermarket capeability. I have a friend that has a 2003 G35 sedan and he has spent somewhere in the relm of 5 k on mods for it including wheels. I dont know what his car pushes for sure, but it is faster then my SE-R. I love the fact that there is a AWD version, but it costs about 2 k more then the RWD version. you also get the 298 pony engine with that AWD. It was just more money then most of us wanted to spend...


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

stretch_tim007 said:


> True... I agree with you more, but I thought I would re-state that unless you are buying a G35 used then you are going to spend about 5-7 k more then what most of us spent on the SE-R. I do love the G as well, but I cant see spending more for the car and then coming up with the money for the aftermarket parts. But, as to what you were saying, I would have to agree that the G is far superior in aftermarket capeability. I have a friend that has a 2003 G35 sedan and he has spent somewhere in the relm of 5 k on mods for it including wheels. I dont know what his car pushes for sure, but it is faster then my SE-R. I love the fact that there is a AWD version, but it costs about 2 k more then the RWD version. you also get the 298 pony engine with that AWD. It was just more money then most of us wanted to spend...


Im not trying to justify that spending more money on the G is worth it, Im only saying that Tampa Bays comment that the G has no aftermarket is completely wrong.


----------



## Saigon Kid (Aug 5, 2005)

*Any info on 2006 SE-R???*



Alti9 said:


> Im not trying to justify that spending more money on the G is worth it, Im only saying that Tampa Bays comment that the G has no aftermarket is completely wrong.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I currently own a Black fully loaded 2003 3.5 SE 5SPD. I really like the changes that they made on the SE-R. Does anyone know if any modifications will be done for 2006? Or should I just go ahead and get a good deal on '05? I would like to get a SE-R in white if it's one of the new colours.


----------



## Pork (Aug 3, 2005)

The G35 is an amazing car. However, it's more expensive, and smaller inside than the Altima, as are most competing cars, BMW's, Audi's, Subaru's, Saabs, etc. That's the only reason I've got an SE-R. I needed the space, the 3.5 SE didn't do it for me looks or handling wise.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

*DON'T BUY FROM DARCARS THEY SCREW YOU*

I just got RIPPED OFF!!!! Man am I stupid. Ok, first i get this letter in the mail sayin "Hey your car is in high demand in the area. If you come and trade it in you'll get an extra 1k over blue book value. Cool, enough I scheck out the SE-R and love it go to buy it the fucking dealership says that there is no invoice "They don't exist." I was told "Only when a dealer exchange is made or we first recieve the car there is a invoice." So I tell them fuck off and they say we'll give you 14k for yourride and I'm like word. I go check out the prices say" let's do it for 30k out the door. I sat in the dealrship for over 6 hours ,w/ my girl no less, and still got brow beat and shit .What I got was in my ass. Fully loaded, ext warranty, oil changes, Basically I'm payin a loan for 35k. I wouldn't send my worst enemy to DARCARS IN ROCKVILLE. Their sales team is that. I was teamed up on and fucked.DARCARS SUCKS AND DO NOT BUY A CAR FROM DARCARS AT ALL. If I could sue those fuckers I would. I HATE THOSE FUCKERS GAWL DAMMIT BUT I LOVE THE CAR. I wish that NISSAN WOULD LISTEN TO THEIR CUSTOMERS AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT. This effectively will be the last nissan I buy. F*$# [email protected]# DARCARS, [email protected]#$ Y#@ NISSAN FOR NOT SHOWING ANY LOYALTY.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1serhappyhunter said:


> I just got RIPPED OFF!!!! Man am I stupid. Ok, first i get this letter in the mail sayin "Hey your car is in high demand in the area. If you come and trade it in you'll get an extra 1k over blue book value. Cool, enough I scheck out the SE-R and love it go to buy it the fucking dealership says that there is no invoice "They don't exist." I was told "Only when a dealer exchange is made or we first recieve the car there is a invoice." So I tell them fuck off and they say we'll give you 14k for yourride and I'm like word. I go check out the prices say" let's do it for 30k out the door. I sat in the dealrship for over 6 hours ,w/ my girl no less, and still got brow beat and shit .What I got was in my ass. Fully loaded, ext warranty, oil changes, Basically I'm payin a loan for 35k. I wouldn't send my worst enemy to DARCARS IN ROCKVILLE. Their sales team is that. I was teamed up on and fucked.DARCARS SUCKS AND DO NOT BUY A CAR FROM DARCARS AT ALL. If I could sue those fuckers I would. I HATE THOSE FUCKERS GAWL DAMMIT BUT I LOVE THE CAR. I wish that NISSAN WOULD LISTEN TO THEIR CUSTOMERS AND DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT. This effectively will be the last nissan I buy. F*$# [email protected]# DARCARS, [email protected]#$ Y#@ NISSAN FOR NOT SHOWING ANY LOYALTY.



HEY STOP SPEWING crap everywhere you post. There is no need for every other word to be FUCK and there is a specific forum for posting your feedback (good or bad) about your experience.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, you got schooled. I understand your frustration, has happened to the best of us. 

Thats what car dealers do, they rip people off. No surprise there. Take it as a learning experience, move on, and dont let it happen again. Theres nothing you can do about it now. Throwing a brick through their showroom window will only get you put in jail.

And dont be stupid enough to believe any "letter" sent out from a car dealer...ever...never....not ever...man, total rookie mistake there.

When you buy a car, YOU decide what a fair price is from doing research (edmunds.com...not the car dealer sponsered KBB that every other idiot uses) and make an offer. They take it or leave it. No sitting around for 6 fucking hours while they wear you down, thats part of the game. If the even start doing that shit, just get up and walk out. The best way to buy a car today in on-line. Do all your negotiating over the internet, then they cant get you and fuck you in person, like they are trained to do. In the showroom, they have the upper hand, internet, you do.

I bought my 05 SE on-line and saved thousands over what the local asshole dealer down the street tried to screw me over for. I had to drive two hours to get it, but thats no problem.


----------



## SilverSER-2005 (Aug 10, 2005)

I just got my Nissan and I had to drive 40min to the dealership and I got it over the phone. No hard sale, no screwing me etc.

Anyways, one thing we should all agree on, Altime SER is one SWEEEET CAR!!, Right???

Cheers,

PS. Check out my ride and drop a line!


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice ride...and good choice in color. But you could have spared us the "under the car" pic...lol..lets not get carried away.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

*JAH JAH JAH*

Sorry bout that post everyone. The SE-R is a great car and I have like 4200 on it. I got my windows tinted 25% and It looks really good. So if you are a mature man wanting to haul your kids and friends then this car will do it joyfully. I got ripped off yeah, but you don't have to Mr. Wolf. Typical price is a rough 28595. That's realy a good deal. Then you can go to Nissans web site and select different competitors to compare to, and the only car that really come close in my mind is the Pontiac GXP or GT, otherwise this is the car to buy.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Maybe you should change your name to 1sersadhunter....lol.

if you paid over $27K for your SER, you paid to much.

By the way, Pontiac hasnt built a quality car since 1973. No comparison at all there. Pontiac (and all GM's for that matter) still have terrible fit and finish, and stone-age technology drivetrains compared to the rest of the manufactures out there.


----------



## Pork (Aug 3, 2005)

What did you pay for your SE, and all of these things to make it look like an SE-R? lol

"OEM side sills, AEM CAI, 13% window tint, SER tail lights, H&R sport springs, SER front Facia"


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

$22,500 and I have put around $1500 into it.

And SER's dont come with AEM air intake, tinted windows, or lowering springs. The side sills have nothing to do with an SER, they are regular altima side sills, which look much better than the SER side sills.

There are a lot of things about the SE that I liked better than the SER. For example, the chrome trim on the windows and grille, the non-leather seats, and the non ser side sills.


----------



## Pork (Aug 3, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> $22,500 and I have put around $1500 into it.
> 
> And SER's dont come with AEM air intake, tinted windows, or lowering springs. The side sills have nothing to do with an SER, they are regular altima side sills, which look much better than the SER side sills.
> 
> There are a lot of things about the SE that I liked better than the SER. For example, the chrome trim on the windows and grille, the non-leather seats, and the non ser side sills.


Ah, ok. If you don't want the heated leather, Bose system, homelink, wheels, 
etc, yeah - I that's a pretty easy choice to make. I paid $27850 for the SER.... The interior, wheels/tires, stiffer springs, thicker front and rear sways, 
and aero kit are well worth the $1500 difference between the SL and the SER.

I would have spent more than that trying to get an SE to look and feel acceptable.


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Well as far as I'm concerned I'm with Pork in this one. The differences between the SE and SE-R and enough to make a buying difference and driving. As far as looks c'mon the car looks bad ass. I'm very happy with my car and wouldn't trade it. Would recommend it to any one looking to buy one (just don't pay tomuch). 
:thumbup: :givebeer:


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I like the wheels on the SER, and the extra gauge pod, but I dont like leather seats. Making the leather mandatory was stupid of Nissan. The bose stereo is a joke, and all the other crap like aluminum pedals you can keep.

And when I bought mine, Nissan had a $1500 cash back incentive on the Altima, excluding the SER. Made the decision easy.


----------



## D'z (Sep 19, 2005)

*Decent Deal*

Bought my manual SE-R with 45 miles on it, loaded. Got the $1500 rebate with it, 5yr warranty, first 3 oil changes for free, and tinted windows thrown in as well, for $27.5. Wasn't comfortable that I wasn't getting ripped off until they threw in the warranty and the tint. 

They had a sticker on it for 30.3K and Edmunds stated the invoice at 27.8k, with most folks getting it for about 27K, which seems about what everyone here is saying as well. I highly suggest that if you plan on going to the dealership, bring the printouts of Edmunds with you (or ask to use a computer w/internet...I did!!) and also bring a friend so they can play "bad cop" for you.

All I can say is that I love this car. Can't wait to get the NISMO CAI in it, NissanperformanceMag.com did a great article on it. 

I drove my friends Audi A4 Quattro and was looking at the BMW 330xi, Accord and various hybrid cars as well. There was no way I could get a 2-3 yr BMW for anywhere near $30k without it having a a$$load of miles on it. Didn't even look at the SE-R until that morning!!

Happy trails.

Dz


----------

